# Camping With 13 Week Old Puppy!?



## FaZePuG (May 24, 2015)

Hello! 

I am taking my 13 year old Chihuahua X Dachshund camping in 2 days. I am a first time dog owner, and any tips would be greatly appreciated! :wink: I am most worried about fleas and ticks. We want to use a collar but she chews on it sometimes. Any natural flea/tick repellents you guys have used? Something that she can lick and not get hurt?


Thanks a ton! 


FaZePuG :flypig:


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Frontline or another topical should work. I have read that in some areas Frontline has stopped working on fleas. I use Frontline plus on Zoey with good results (no ticks and no fleas) ... we used to have a tick problem (never a flea problem except when we first get the puppy) and as long as the dog was treated regularly we never found ticks.

edit - is the dog 13 WEEKS or 13 YEARS old? For 13 weeks then I need to ask if your dog has all it's shots? If not - ask your Vet about how safe it is to take your pup out.

And if the Vet does think it's OK then use Frontline spray - you can use that on puppies.


----------



## FaZePuG (May 24, 2015)

Hello!


I am extremely sorry for the mistake. She is 13 WEEKS old. She has had all her shots, she needs to go for her boosters still.

Thanks,


FaZePuG


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

13 weeks old? She has not had her full series of shots yet. You're taking a big risk bringing her camping and potentially exposing her to diseases (parvo, distemper, etc. )


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

Flea/tick treatments normally take a few days to get into the bloodstream. I would say get a collar for the few days, keep a good eye on her, make sure she does not eat any poo or drink standing water.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Vectra3D is safe for puppies as young as 8 weeks.

No tips really, because I don't think I would take a puppy that young on a camping trip. They are too little to do much walking or hiking. Plus the risk of diseases depending on where you are going.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

FaZePuG said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I am extremely sorry for the mistake. She is 13 WEEKS old. She has had all her shots, she needs to go for her boosters still.
> ...


Boosters are part of the series of puppy shots, and depending on your area if she hasn't had all of them yet she could be at risk. Definitely consult with your vet.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I would consult with the vet. Most vets will take a phone call for free so I'd try just calling up and running it by him/her.
Where are you camping? A campsite or just picking a spot in the woods? I'd be more concerned at a campsite because if your dog is allowed, likely others will have theirs, or the day you arrive there are people leaving who had brought their dogs. Never trust everyone to have had their dogs vaccinated. If it is just in the woods, it would really depend on the area how much at risk the dog is. Where I am I've never heard of a parvo outbreak, or really any kind of outbreak among the animals. We don't have strays because people around here snatch them right up. All my dogs went for walks and hikes as puppies with no ill effect. 
As far as fleas/ticks, another thing to ask the vet.


----------



## Shiloh159 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a 10 week old puppy and that's her had all her jags till July 2016 she got her last jag just yesterday and we can take her out till this Wednesday coming the vet said then after that we can take her anywhere we want and she's not at risk catching anything. I have a question to add to this I have a husky/northern Inuit she will be 16 weeks at the time me and my gf are going up north(Scotland) so we will go nice slow paced walks with lots of stops to admire the views and stuff is that fine for puppy to walk on thick grass for a couple of hours well a hour with a good break Inbetween walks?


----------



## GHill762 (Jul 13, 2015)

Shiloh159 said:


> I have a 10 week old puppy and that's her had all her jags till July 2016 she got her last jag just yesterday and we can take her out till this Wednesday coming the vet said then after that we can take her anywhere we want and she's not at risk catching anything. I have a question to add to this I have a husky/northern Inuit she will be 16 weeks at the time me and my gf are going up north(Scotland) so we will go nice slow paced walks with lots of stops to admire the views and stuff is that fine for puppy to walk on thick grass for a couple of hours well a hour with a good break Inbetween walks?


that is a lot of walking for a puppy, it's very hard on their growing joints. most people recommend about 5 minutes of walking per month the dog has been alive, so at 16 weeks you're looking at 20-25 minutes of walking. how heavy is this dog right now? you may need to carry it some/most of the way.


----------



## Shiloh159 (Jul 8, 2015)

She currently weighs 7.4kilograms at 11 weeks I would be happy carrying her for a while till she wants to walk or just hold her till we're back at the log cabin I just wanted to know roughly how much walking she could do I knew pavements where bad but wasn't to sure of grass walking.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Most 10 week old puppies will not have the stamina to walk for more than 20-30min at a time. Grass is better than pavement of course, but they are just babies and aren't able to walk far at that age. My 17 week old still isn't interested in walks over a mile and that's only 30min (and 30min is a pretty slow mile pace too)


----------



## Shiloh159 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well I'll let her walk till I see that she's getting tired then I'll carry her for the rest just lets her stretch her legs see new sights and stuff. Another question see when I'm in my room playing with my pup she plays fine for a while when she hears the other dogs in the hall or the living room then she scratches and crys to get out is that a bad thing that she wants to play with them more than me she does spend loads of time with them was like 8 hours aday but now that she doesn't want to spend that much time with me I just let her play with the dogs till its time for bed should I be discouraging that? Think it all change when I can take her out walk and stuff she doesn't cry or anything for the dogs when we're out the house for hours just when we're in and she can hear them.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Shiloh159 said:


> Well I'll let her walk till I see that she's getting tired then I'll carry her for the rest just lets her stretch her legs see new sights and stuff. Another question see when I'm in my room playing with my pup she plays fine for a while when she hears the other dogs in the hall or the living room then she scratches and crys to get out is that a bad thing that she wants to play with them more than me she does spend loads of time with them was like 8 hours aday but now that she doesn't want to spend that much time with me I just let her play with the dogs till its time for bed should I be discouraging that? Think it all change when I can take her out walk and stuff she doesn't cry or anything for the dogs when we're out the house for hours just when we're in and she can hear them.


It's not objectively bad. It depends on what you want. Personally, I want a dog who wants to play with me more than anybody else, including dogs, because I want to do dog sports. Having a very dog focused dog in sports is really painful (my older dog is like this and it's a big struggle for us). If we just want a nice pet, and you don't care if she plays with the other dogs, then that's fine too.


----------



## Shiloh159 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well I would love the dog to depend and want to play with me but if I'm going up stairs she will stop plying with the dogs and follow me to the toilet to my room to the kitchen or what ever just think she like playing rough with the dogs. Being a husky aswell think she just likes doing what she wants. Wish we got a dog like a gsd that love there owners and would do anything for them lol.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

OP: You really need to be careful with this. The Rainbow Group does not believe in vaccinating their dogs. They do believe in huge festivals in state parks and other common camping areas. Every single year, they spread parvo all over the state park system and camping grounds. Parvo can live on the ground for years, so even if they didn't come through this year, your puppy could still catch parvo.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

bowie said:


> 13 weeks old? She has not had her full series of shots yet. You're taking a big risk bringing her camping and potentially exposing her to diseases (parvo, distemper, etc. )


Yeah, that. I'd really check with your vet about this. it's likely not worth the risk.


----------

